# Yippeeeee my info arrived!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Peeps,  

My info arrived today Hallelujah!!!  

Now I've read the info I'm going to save like mad! DH and I are packing in the **** tomorrow night and putting the money away that we would've spent on them (about £50 a week) and then I can get on with egg sharing!

I have my incentive now to pack in...everytime I want a *** I'm going to say to myself...***?...or Baby?

Hmmm I think the second option will win everytime  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Vicki 

Glad your pack as arrived  and great news and idea about giving up the **** .


Kerry x


----------



## RachieJ (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi

Thats exactly how I'm trying to give up the **** as well Red lol

I'm still on a couple of day but I never had such a HUGE incentive before.



Rach xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You're doing great Rach...Getting down to a couple a day before you know it you'll be off them...it's not easy at all is it?

Keep it up!!

Vicki x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi vicki,
just wanted to wish you good luck on giving up smoking and on your egg sharing experience. just wanted to wish you all the best
love rosina xx


----------

